
Show HN: I2 – Interactive Real-Time Visualization with Zeppelin and Flink - pgrulich
https://github.com/TU-Berlin-DIMA/i2
======
pgrulich
I2 is an interactive development environment for real-time analysis pipelines,
which is based on Apache Flink and Apache Zeppelin. The sheer amount of
available streaming data frequently makes it impossible to visualize all data
points at the same time. I2 coordinates running Flink jobs and corresponding
visualizations such that only the currently depicted data points are processed
in Flink and transferred towards the front end. We show how Flink jobs can
adapt to changed visualization properties at runtime to allow interactive data
exploration on high bandwidth data streams.

